# Whats the best way to market T shirts



## nestea683 (Feb 24, 2016)

Anyone have any good ideas of marketing T shirts in todays economy ?


----------



## caneclothing (Nov 4, 2016)

Social media is your best friend. Stay updated and post regularly. A brilliant way we have found is through events, set up a stand and sell at your local events.
Hope this helps.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

Definitely social media. Create a facebook brand page.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
social media is the best way to market your tshirt. advertise your tshirts through social media.


----------



## Solly (Nov 9, 2014)

Lots of pages out there mind you, takes a lot of work and marketing but it's good fun to try and get your product in front of your target audience and get them to buy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Contact Schools and collages, promote your business by banner ads or other ways. 
If you are a manufacturer, contact local vendors for market your T-shirts


----------



## traco (Nov 15, 2014)

we sponsor various charity runs and hand out free shirts.


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

Get people involved in your company. That doesn't mean hire them but build relationships with people around your company, let them know what you stand for. A lot of times that has them interested. People like to know that your mission fits their lifestyle. Is this a brand that you are marketing? "Best marketing tactics" can vary in many different ways. When you say "Best" You have to also consider that other "B Word" BUDGET. What's your Budget? If you have the money then some would say that National television, radio shoutouts all have a big impact on your companies name. Have celebrities wear you tees, that's where I found the biggest impact to be so far. Take multiple avenues when marketing, don't just focus on the best because even the smallest marketing tactics can go a long way. Plant billboards locally... not actual huge billboards, but ask local companies if you can put your brand up on their windows, a lot of local businesses like to support other locals who are doing big things or at least support the big vision of the potential big things. Be an influence and have those who can influence others reppin your gear. There's not huge secret besides getting out and putting your tees on peoples backs. Ask for the sale!


----------



## EmpiricalDesigns (Sep 16, 2016)

It's all about social media. Get people to wear your shirts and take pictures.


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

Posting your designs on marketplaces such as Etsy and Ebay is another great way to get exposure to your designs.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Tshirtgang said:


> Posting your designs on marketplaces such as Etsy and Ebay is another great way to get exposure to your designs.


Just be aware that Ebay and Etsy and similar sites are popular ways to get your design out ....and stolen. Just understand those risks and watermark everything....keep resolution low and disable right click save if possible. I know...sounds paranoid.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Viper Graphics said:


> Just be aware that Ebay and Etsy and similar sites are popular ways to get your design out ....and stolen. Just understand those risks and watermark everything....keep resolution low and disable right click save if possible. I know...sounds paranoid.


None of which would even slow me down much if I wanted to steal something (assuming typical low complexity art) 
But, yes, that might dissuade those without basic skills or knowledge.

The truth is that if you want to sell, you have to get yourself seen by potential customers. Etsy and eBay are full of potential customers. Whereas this forum is full of potential thieves 

Seriously, though, don't be afraid to put your work out there on legitimate marketplaces. Just realize going in that you own the art (assuming it is more than just text), but you do not own the idea, and anyone can make their own version of it.

Horror stories about theft kept me off of Etsy for months when I was starting out, and that cost me thousands of dollars. It is now my biggest outlet, eBay is second, and my own URL is a distant third. Go forth and sell!


----------



## Marjeni4353 (Jan 12, 2017)

Definitely it's Social Media.

Find your targeted customers, know their needs and reach to them with the exact offer and services that they are looking for.


----------



## CMDeigns (Jan 26, 2017)

Social Media for sure and to be honest, Instagram. Given its super high focus on visual communication.


----------



## TAJShirt (Jan 23, 2017)

Some brilliant ideas here that i will have to put into action!! Thanks for this sub-forum!!


----------



## Garment (Mar 17, 2017)

I Suggest Different Way to Promote T Shirt Marketing These Are:
Identify your Target Market , Build Your Brand , Sales And Promotion , Create Content , Reach out To Influencers , Be Social..ETC..


----------



## sherihall (May 16, 2017)

I haven't seen anyone mention email marketing. Does anyone do this? Does anyone offer people something to get their email address and send them messages directly rather than rely on social media that wants ad dollars? If so, what do you offer people?


----------



## alice28 (May 24, 2017)

Try promoting on different types of Social Media channels, or you can also create a website and promote in google (SEO)


----------



## Marjeni4353 (Jan 12, 2017)

Social Media comes first and fruitful always! <3


----------



## CG Kid (Apr 1, 2017)

sherihall said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention email marketing. Does anyone do this? Does anyone offer people something to get their email address and send them messages directly rather than rely on social media that wants ad dollars? If so, what do you offer people?


Hell yes! I use social media marketing, but I consider it a win even if I break even cause I'm building an email list for a little bit of work. I ship fast with a great deal on a quality product, those people are highly more likely to buy from me again. 

Also, you don't have to email blast them. Facebook has a method of targeting your email list. You go to "Audiences" hit "Create New Audience" hit the "Email List" option and upload a CSV. 

Social media marketing is great, but if you aren't building a email list I see it is too much reliance on social media. Social media platforms can change their algorithm at any time or delete your page for a stupid reason, that can kill your business. The one thing you can't lose is your email list, even if Facebook craps out on you if you have a strong email list you can make a living.


----------



## nihal4440 (Apr 11, 2017)

Promote your business on social media and try to promote your business in serach engines like google.If you can spend money then advertise your business by banner,leaflets, brochure etc.


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

I've seen quite a few people on this thread mention Google, which is in fact a great way to market t shirts to potential customers. I just wanted to go into a bit more detail and say that their "Google Shopping" campaign type has proven to be extremely effective and cost efficient for many of our members. Shopping campaigns match customer's search terms directly to the keywords/phrases in your product titles, which means it doesn't require you to manually enter keywords like some other ad types.


----------



## blingoutyourdiva (Dec 5, 2014)

We have a used a few different sites to sell and market. Scott's Place is a new one that we currently use to sell and market, along with the usual word of mouth, facebook, instagram, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Marjeni4353 (Jan 12, 2017)

Start focusing on social media for targeted customers, offer discounts.


----------



## supershirts (May 17, 2015)

Every one has its own marketing style i like to work on standard keywords and social media both PPC is a top level thing i would like to hit the google shopping and other feed based systems.


----------



## fidelmartin (Jun 15, 2017)

hi nestea683,

This is the era of Social Media. It is shifting not only how brands market to customers, but it is also shifting the way that they operate altogether. You can use any of social media platform
like Facebook, Linkedin, Twitter, to market your product.


----------



## crazyfunnytshirt (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi there, 

We have 4 different social media accounts for our business, however, our Facebook page doesn't seem to increase or have likes ever since it has been made and it stresses me. Can you please share me any tip to increase the number?

Thanks.

Crazy Funny T shirt


----------



## supershirts (May 17, 2015)

Which country and niche u are focusing and how much is your spending with ads ?



crazyfunnytshirt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have 4 different social media accounts for our business, however, our Facebook page doesn't seem to increase or have likes ever since it has been made and it stresses me. Can you please share me any tip to increase the number?
> 
> ...


----------



## nihal4440 (Apr 11, 2017)

In today's Digital world social media is a best way to market your business online.
1. Upload videos on Youtube 
2. Brand Your T-shirts with Models
3. Upload images and updates regularly on social media pages: Facebook, twitter, G+ etc
4. Holdings and banners also a best option to capture market
5. Make website of your business and promote online.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

nestea683 said:


> Anyone have any good ideas of marketing T shirts in todays economy ?


Social Media is the best way for promotion. You can use social media platforms Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Google+ for marketing and sales.


----------



## Chris Simpson (Aug 18, 2017)

I think a lot depends on what you want to sell, we have had hardly anything through our site but loads through word of mouth, mind you, we are doing a lot of t shirts for sports clubs and teams.

We are going to try the craft stalls soon as well as a push on social media.

Chris


----------



## Chris Simpson (Aug 18, 2017)

We are doing a lot of t shirts for sports teams and that is coming through word of mouth and repeat sales, in saying that social media seems to be the best, its finding the time to be constantly updating facebook etc.

Chris


----------

